# Watertown, NY - 1 yr / female / bicolor



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

http://watertown.craigslist.org/pet/1480119659.html

One year old German Shepherd BLK/tan with up to date shots. Still has AKC papers that are not filled out yet. Needs good home with someone who can walk her everyday. Well behaved, good with other pets and children. Housetrained knows a few commands. $100 rehoming fee. If interested please call 315-405-4231


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I hope she gets a good home.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

A friend called about her this morning and she's already gone. Hope she got a good home!


----------

